# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Tanderosie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Tanderosie is een aandoening die steeds vaker voorkomt. Jongeren lopen tegenwoordig meer risico op tanderosie. We spreken van tanderosie wanneer tandglazuur of wortelcement wordt opgelost door zuur dat niet afkomstig is van mondbacteriën. Als je niets aan erosie doet, kan het glazuur op en duur zelfs geheel verdwijnen. 
Tanderosie wordt meestal veroorzaakt door dranken met een hoog zuurgehalte zoals de meeste frisdranken. Ook alcoholpops vruchtensappen, sportdranken, en wijnen zijn zuur. Hoe zuurder de drank, hoe erosiever voor het gebit. Frisdranken als ijsthee en lemon-drinks, die veel citroenzuur bevatten, zijn agressiever dan colas, ook al zijn ze minder zuur. Dranken met natuurlijke zoetstoffen als glucose of fructose zouden het glazuur sterker aantasten dan dranken die kunstmatig zijn gezoet. Ook de manier waarop de frisdrank wordt gedronken (met een rietje?), hoe lang wordt deze in de mond gehouden, enz. spelen mee.
Ook maagzuur en sommige voedingsmiddelen kunnen het gebit aantasten. Met name sommig snoep, zuur fruit (appel, kiwi, mango...), citrusvruchten en bessen, aangezuurde levensmiddelen (azijnzuur, citroenzuur of dieetzuur) kunnen een probleem vormen. Het zuigen op Vitamine C preparaten kan funest zijn voor het tandglazuur.

Tips om tanderosie te voorkomen:
 Verminder het gebruik van zure dranken en levensmiddelen. Neem als alternatief thee (gewone, niet vruchten of kruidenthee), koffie (liefst zonder suiker), of zuivel.
 Houdt zure dranken en levensmiddelen zo kort mogelijk in de mond. Niet rond de tong en tanden spoelen, en het liefst met een rietje drinken. Zuig niet op zuur snoepgoed, Vitamine C-tabletten en aangezuurde levensmiddelen.
 Beperk het eten van zuur fruit tot 1 à 2 keer per dag.
 Neutraliseer het zuur na het gebruik door na te spoelen met water of melk of door te kauwen op een suikervrije kauwgom.
 Als u bij het ontbijt een vruchtensap wilt drinken, poets dan bij voorkeur de tanden voor het ontbijt.
 Wacht na het nuttigen van zure dranken en levensmiddelen minstens een uur voor u de tanden gaat poetsen. Als u direct na het eten of drinken van zuur uw tanden poetst, kunt u het tandglazuur gemakkelijk wegpoetsen.
 Het heeft een gunstig effect als u regelmatig gedurende korte tijd kauwt op een suikervrije kauwgom of nog beter, op een gebufferde kauwgom, die carbamide (ureum) of bicarbonaat bevat. Zo neutraliseert u het zuur. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Waar komt men tanderosie in de mond tegen?*
Tanderosie kan zich manifesteren op verschillende plekken in de mond.
* de gladde vlakken aan de wang- en lipzijde, die dan dof en glad worden. (vooral door frisdrank)
* kauwvlakken van de kiezen; meestal blijkt meer dan een element aangedaan. In de knobbels kunnen zelfs uithollingen ontstaan. (vooral door frisdrank en zure vaste voedingsmiddelen)
* snijvlakken van de voortanden(vooral door frisdrank en citrusfruit)
* verhemeltezijde van de voortanden (vooral door oprispingen en overgeven)

*Hoe herkent men tanderosie?*
Bij voortschrijdende erosie kan het glazuur dunner worden of zelfs geheel verdwijnen. Het lichtgeel gekleurde tandbeen wordt dan zichtbaar; de tanden worden dus geler! Het is ook mogelijk dat vullingen van metaal en composiet boven het tandoppervlak gaan uitsteken. Dit omdat deze vullingen niet worden aangetast maar het glazuur wel. De tanden en kiezen worden ook kleiner, met name bij de voortanden kan dit goed zichtbaar worden.

*Wat zijn de boosdoeners?*
*Frisdranken*
Frisdranken danken hun frisse smaak aan het toegevoegde zuur. De toevoeging van suiker maskeert echter de zure smaak. Omdat het gebruik van frisdranken de laatste tijd fors is gestegen komt erosie steeds meer voor. Met name Coca Cola is in dit opzicht berucht. ( de gemiddelde Nederlander drinkt per week een liter Cola) Light dranken zijn voor erosie even slecht, omdat zij evenveel zuur bevatten. Voor het ontstaan van cariës zijn zij wel minder schadelijk.
Ook vruchtesappen en wijnen zijn zuur. Vandaar dat bij wijnkeurders en vinologen regelmatig erosie optreedt.
Hoe zuur mag een drank zijn? Reeds bij een pH onder de 5,5 in de mondholte kan het tandglazuur gaan oplossen. Hoe zuurder de drank, hoe erosiever voor het gebit. Een drank met een pH van beneden de 4 kan eroderend werken op het tandglazuur.
Bijkomende factoren bepalen het patroon en de snelheid van de erosie; hoe wordt er gepoetst, hoe wordt de frisdrank gedronken (met een rietje?), hoe lang wordt deze in de mond gehouden, etc...
Onderstaande tabel geeft de pH van een aantal dranken weer.
Thee, naturel 7,1 Zuiver water 7,0
Melk, halfvol 6,8 Kruidenthee <6,0
Karnemelk 4,4 Bier 4,3
Yoghurt (drank) 3,8 Sportdrank 3,4
Rode/witte wijn 3,4	Kinder-Cola 3,3
Up-dranken 3,2 Sinaasappelsap 3,2
Limonadesiroop 3,0	Cassis 3,0
Cola Light 2,9 Appelsap 2,8
Maagsap 2,0 
*Voedingsmiddelen*
Alle zure voedingsmiddelen kunnen het gebit aantasten. Met name zuur fruit, citrusvruchten en bessen. Ook aangezuurde levensmiddelen (azijnzuur, citroenzuur of dieetzuur) kunnen een probleem vormen. Het zuigen op Vitamine C preparaten kan funest zijn voor het tandglazuur.
Voorbeelden van voedingsmiddelen met een erosieve werking: Appel, Citrusfruit, Jam, Sinaasappel, Appelstroop, Druiven, Kiwi, Slasaus, Bessen, Frisdrank, Limoen, Tafelazijn, Bramen, Fruit, Mango, Vitamine C, Citroen, Grapefruit, Mayonaise, Vruchtesappen.
*Maagzuur*
Maagzuur kan tanderosie veroorzaken wanneer er door braken of oprispingen zuur in de mond komt. Hoe vaker, hoe meer erosie. Voorbeelden zijn:
* Patiënten met maagaandoeningen die gepaard gaan met braken of oprispingen.
* Patiënten met anorexia nervosa (extreme drang om te vermageren, vaak met braken)
* Patiënten met boulimia nervosa (overmatige eetaanvallen, gevolgd door bewust braken)
* Patiënten met een alcoholverslaving. De tanderosie wordt dan meestal door het braken veroorzaakt.
* SHemodialyse patiënten, door de braakneigingen die ontstaan na het dialyseproces.
* Patiënten met een maag-slokdarm reflux ziekte. Dit komt veel voor bij geestelijk gehandicapte kinderen. Dit kan zelfs gepaard gaan met het herkauwen van voedsel, waardoor ook het cariesproces bevordert wordt.
Doordat het maagzuur met name in contact komt met de achterkant van de boven-voortanden en kiezen, zien we hier de meeste erosie.
*Beroepsgebonden erosie*
Sommige beroepsgroepen lopen extra risico doordat ze regelmatig blootstaan aan zure lucht. Wanneer men deze lucht (bijvoorbeeld verzuurd door zwavelzuur of zoutzuur) inademt, kan erosie optreden. Tot de risicogroepen behoren:
* Fotografen die werken in een donkere kamer.
* Werknemers in electrolytische zinkfabrieken.
* Werknemers in fabrieken war met enzymen wordt gewerkt.
* Werknemers in verffabrieken.
* Zwemmers die een aantal keren er week trainen in gechloreerd water wat onvoldoende is geneutraliseerd.
* Sporters, die veel sportdrank tot zich nemen. (zijn meestal sterk aangezuurd)

Aanvullende tips om tanderosie te voorkomen:
* Gebruik een gefluorideerde tandpasta (het liefst met Bicarbonaat).
* Het kan raadzaam zijn om dagelijks met een 0,05% fluorideoplossing te spoelen.
* Tot slot kan een voedingsanamnese u helpen om te komen tot een stabielere voeding.

_(Bron: tandartsplein.nl)_

----------


## sietske763

@agnes, bicarbonaat helpt heel goed om je tanden witter te krijgen, dus 2 vliegen in 1 klap

----------

